# A new hopper in vegas for '06



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

im comming out for '06 so watch out


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

it`s always nice to see gays comming out of the closet that way we can stay the hell away from them


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

WITH WHAT


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

hoppin in '06


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dude that is such a shitty picture


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

86"


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did you make it look like that on purpose?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

+what sewer did you find them rims in?


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

fuck the rims i think they found the whole car in the sewer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

its a fuckin hopper its gonna get fucked up nomatter what! oh im sorry you chippers wouldn't know that


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

everybody sing along the circus song.....

" duh duh dunna duh du duh duh duuuuna duh duh dunna duh du duh duh duuuuna"


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont know what to say


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Bro, post up better pics.


----------



## Crunchy Killa (Oct 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

and let me guse it gets stuck in the air? if ur gana come on hear and ack hard do it right no wight just power. but thats just me hop your shit or get it stuck .


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

my ride is a 1984 regal ltd. brand new paint new leather and tweed inter, custom hydro set up new rims and a mean ass sound system . thats the way to come out. but im not even out yet still not done.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

i gonna have to bring out the 160 inches plus this year maybe???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Dec 31 2005, 02:34 PM~4522329
> *its a fuckin hopper its gonna get fucked up nomatter what! oh im sorry you chippers wouldn't know that
> *


this car is a hopper that car is a joke


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 31 2005, 05:23 PM~4524038
> *this car is a hopper that car is a joke
> *


 :0 what it do ****** :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 31 2005, 06:26 PM~4524059
> *:0  what it do ****** :biggrin:
> *


we will see this spring the car should be back out in about 2 months, :biggrin: i will be accepting all challenges though :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

what it do HONKIEE MOFO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Dec 31 2005, 02:23 PM~4522230
> *86"
> *


I fuckin hate these shity ass rugged toilits that these guys hop.What happened to good lookin hoppers they do not need to look like they came from the ocean :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

its funny how everyone is talking shit about my car but i dont see any pics of your cars hopping. i can hop tonite can you guys say the same. im up for any challenges. so if you want to hop let me know and we can hop


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

where you out of ill hop againt you BUTT!!!! you must open your trunk for inspection NO LEAD. im in Lake Elsinore ready and willing.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 31 2005, 05:29 PM~4524079
> *we will see this spring the car should be back out in about 2 months,  :biggrin: i will be accepting all challenges though :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: damn ****** that other ****** evan is gonna fuck up that impala with the BM Cutty bro. Be prepared to get that shit handed to ya


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 31 2005, 04:43 PM~4523373
> *and let me guse it gets stuck in the air? if ur gana come on hear and ack hard do it right no wight just power. but thats just me hop your shit or get it stuck .
> *


if your gonna come on here and talk shit then spell right


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Ya your right i spell like shit . cuz my car talks for me.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

can u post a bigger pic plz i cant see anything


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 31 2005, 06:23 PM~4524038
> *this car is a hopper that car is a joke
> *


is your car done i thought i saw it at rons getting worked on!


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 31 2005, 06:51 PM~4524191
> *Ya your right i spell like shit . cuz my car talks for me.
> *



POST A PICTURE THEN!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

O.K ...IT WENT DOWN HERE AT MY SHOP AND THIS ARE SOME OF THE PICS I GOT......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

AND THE OTHER CAR WAS MY OLD RADICAL (EL-*****) WITH STANDARD STYLE TRAILING ARMS.......THIS CAR DID 75+ AND CAME BACK DOWN.....

BOTH THESE CARS DID GOOD....THESE GUYS ARE BOTH YOUNGSTERS,AND FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN ON TRUUCHA 21 BOTH THESE CARS CAN HANG WIT MORE THAN 1/2 THE L.A SHIT......JUST KEEPIN' IT REAL :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

haha sweet ....75 pus with stanrd trailing arms ...must of bien a big gust of wind


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Are those triple rusts.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: i like the back chains,very well thought out and excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Jan 1 2006, 02:04 AM~4525603
> *Are those triple rusts.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Dont the cars have to drive on their own power? I may be wrong I wasnt into hopping but the white regal doesnt have a driveshaft in it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 31 2005, 04:45 PM~4523387
> *my ride is a 1984 regal ltd. brand new paint new leather and tweed inter, custom hydro set up new rims and a mean ass sound system . thats the way to come out. but im not even out yet still not done.
> *


i didnt know maaco built lowriders


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 1 2006, 01:13 AM~4525666
> *:biggrin: i like the back chains,very well thought out and excellent craftsmanship!
> *


I was thinking the same shit......... :scrutinize:...................


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 1 2006, 03:35 AM~4526497
> *i didnt know maaco built lowriders
> *


macco my ass i paid 3800 for my paint GM moca frost. with a pearl in it.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 31 2005, 06:48 PM~4524172
> *:uh:  damn ****** that other ****** evan is gonna fuck up that impala with the BM Cutty bro. Be prepared to get that shit handed to ya
> *


well evan will deffinetly have action with his bm cutty against my bm impala :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 1 2006, 12:28 PM~4527696
> *well evan will deffinetly have action with his bm cutty against my bm impala :0
> *


 :0 did you say BM :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 11:13 PM~4525666
> *:biggrin: i like the back chains,very well thought out and excellent craftsmanship!
> *


Iguess he's got pitbulls under there. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 1 2006, 01:52 PM~4527793
> *:0 did you say BM  :cheesy:
> *


you got something in your ears huh???blackmagic :biggrin: fool


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Dino told me to stop by and check out the hop, but we lost track of time walkin the strip! looks like a good hop! cant wait for your car to be done himbone, let it do the talkin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

to me this car looks like another fuckin circus car and the owner is just out there to run his cock washer about how much better his circus junk is than everyone else's....i guess its better to hop pieces of shit like that so that it really dont matter if you flip it...you can just pull the setup and frame (if reinforced) and pop on a new body....fuck it lol.......


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll hop against all ya all. With a 150 dollar black no backing plate shelf pump with Italian dumps. My shit hit 80 plus and still lay frame......................!!!............ Now WHAT?????????


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 04:50 PM~4542065
> *I'll hop against all ya all. With a 150 dollar black no backing plate shelf pump with Italian dumps. My shit hit 80 plus and still lay frame......................!!!............ Now WHAT?????????
> *


 :0 big words big guy :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wow a car that stands up.......never seen that before


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 04:50 PM~4542065
> *I'll hop against all ya all. With a 150 dollar black no backing plate shelf pump with Italian dumps. My shit hit 80 plus and still lay frame......................!!!............ Now WHAT?????????
> *


now either post some pics of the ride or one of your mouth, cause one must be full of something


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't have a hydro car yet, but I'm building one. I'm new to this stuff and think that the regal is really cool. My car is longer so I think with enough lead it will be higher than the regal. I've been reading LIL for a few months now and I think I've learned it all. So do you want to have a hop off their guy. Right now I have golf car with bags you can hop against. Until next time mister........ bumpers up and lead down!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 08:37 PM~4543412
> *I don't have a hydro car yet, but I'm building one. I'm new to this stuff and think that the regal is really cool. My car is longer so I think with enough lead it will be higher than the regal. I've been reading LIL for a few months now and I think I've learned it all. So do you want to have a hop off their guy. Right now I have golf car with bags you can hop against. Until next time mister........ bumpers up and lead down!!!
> *


I knew you were a damn fake. and to think i thought you were gonna actually bust out with something kool this year :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 3 2006, 11:36 PM~4541903
> *to me this car looks like another fuckin circus car and the owner is just out there to run his cock washer about how much better his circus junk is than everyone else's....i guess its better to hop pieces of shit like that so that it really dont matter if you flip it...you can just pull the setup and frame (if reinforced) and pop on a new body....fuck it lol.......
> *


No it makes much more sence to put a shit load of money into a car and then tear it up,anyone doing over 70 is going to have problems i don't care how good the frame is or who did it,thats a fact bro not talkin shit but i'm so sick of all the cry baby it sticks,it's circus.Go to the majestics new years post and look at all the cars thats stick and that don't look that good or hell just watch the new truucha.Those aren't there daily drivers there for one thing to hopp.I like super clean cars that hopp around 50-60 myself but if everyone was doing that it would be boring.Look at how long you have had your ride and it still isn't a real show car,these guys build these cars hopp them for a while and when there tore up they build another one.And one last thing they hopp there shit all the time out there like 3 or more times a week no one in the midwest hopps there shit like that.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 31 2005, 01:26 PM~4522257
> *+what sewer did you find them rims in?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jan 3 2006, 10:17 PM~4544116
> *I knew you were a damn fake. and to think i thought you were gonna actually bust out with something kool this year :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS A JOKE!!!!!!!! I hope you knew that. Every post on this thread was a joke. If this guy wants to turn his car into a circus act let him.............. It's HIS fuckin car. I don't like it myself. But it would be kinda cool hittin 80 while driving down Las Vegas Blvd.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 3 2006, 11:36 PM~4544231
> *No it makes much more sence to put a shit load of money into a car and then tear it up,anyone doing over 70 is going to have problems i don't care how good the frame is or who did it,thats a fact bro not talkin shit but i'm so sick of all the cry baby it sticks,it's circus.Go to the majestics new years post and look at all the cars thats stick and that don't look that good or hell just watch the new truucha.Those aren't there daily drivers there for one thing to hopp.I like super clean cars that hopp around 50-60 myself but if everyone was doing that it would be boring.Look at how long you have had your ride and it still isn't a real show car,these guys build these cars hopp them for a while and when there tore up they build another one.And one last thing they hopp there shit all the time out there like 3 or more times a week no one in the midwest hopps there shit like that.
> *


very true...i like cars that look good and hop to...and i know hopping really wares on a car.....but theres no need to come on here and act you like you got something new and run your mouth about it.....atleast post pics of the car in the daylight and with it clean.....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 4 2006, 05:54 AM~4545408
> *IT WAS A JOKE!!!!!!!! I hope you knew that. Every post on this thread was a joke. If this guy wants to turn his car into a circus act let him.............. It's HIS fuckin car. I don't like it myself. But it would be kinda cool hittin 80 while driving down Las Vegas Blvd.
> *


I knew that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

GREAT, ANOTHER FUCKING BUCKET HOPPER TO MAKE LOWRIDING LOOK BAD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

WHY NOT JUST TRY TO COMMERCIALIZE LOWRIDING WHILE YOU ARE AT IT.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 11:15 AM~4546718
> *WHY NOT JUST TRY TO COMMERCIALIZE LOWRIDING WHILE YOU ARE AT IT.
> *


Hey J, don't trip... There will always be _riders_ and *RIDERS*  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 4 2006, 01:23 PM~4546775
> *Hey J, don't trip...  There will always be riders and RIDERS    :biggrin:
> *



TRUE.


ITS JUST FUNNY. ALOT OF PEOPLE ALWAYS WANT TO COMMERCIALIZE LOWRIDING, BUT THERE IS NO MENTION OF PRIDE IN THE DEFINITION.


com·mer·cial·ize Audio pronunciation of "COMMERCIALIZE" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (k-mûrsh-lz)
tr.v. com·mer·cial·ized, com·mer·cial·iz·ing, com·mer·cial·iz·es

1. To apply methods of business to for profit.
2. a. To do, exploit, or make chiefly for financial gain.
b. To sacrifice the quality of for profit.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 11:35 AM~4546859
> *TRUE.
> ITS JUST FUNNY. ALOT OF PEOPLE ALWAYS WANT TO COMMERCIALIZE LOWRIDING, BUT THERE IS NO MENTION OF PRIDE IN THE DEFINITION.
> com·mer·cial·ize  Audio pronunciation of "COMMERCIALIZE" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (k-mûrsh-lz)
> ...


Way too TRUE


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Dec 31 2005, 04:34 PM~4522329
> *its a fuckin hopper its gonna get fucked up nomatter what! oh im sorry you chippers wouldn't know that
> *



i see plenty of hoppers that have been hopping for a while, hitting big inches and still look great, junk on the bumper is still junk!!!!


----------



## ALX (Apr 9, 2005)

they're only a few hoppers here, and they all look like something u pulled out from a junk yard :ugh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 11:04 AM~4546651
> *GREAT, ANOTHER FUCKING BUCKET HOPPER TO MAKE LOWRIDING LOOK BAD.
> *



Good call TATTOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 3 2006, 11:36 PM~4544231
> *No it makes much more sence to put a shit load of money into a car and then tear it up,anyone doing over 70 is going to have problems i don't care how good the frame is or who did it,thats a fact bro not talkin shit but i'm so sick of all the cry baby it sticks,it's circus.Go to the majestics new years post and look at all the cars thats stick and that don't look that good or hell just watch the new truucha.Those aren't there daily drivers there for one thing to hopp.I like super clean cars that hopp around 50-60 myself but if everyone was doing that it would be boring.Look at how long you have had your ride and it still isn't a real show car,these guys build these cars hopp them for a while and when there tore up they build another one.And one last thing they hopp there shit all the time out there like 3 or more times a week no one in the midwest hopps there shit like that.
> *


 :thumbsup: Agreed, he never said the car looked good, but it does what he said it does. Besides maybe he is gonna get it hopping and then clean it up


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 11:15 AM~4546718
> *WHY NOT JUST TRY TO COMMERCIALIZE LOWRIDING WHILE YOU ARE AT IT.
> *



the only thing he's making look bad is himself  and lowriding already has been commercialized...i know you've seen a quaker state / fat joe / drastic caddy ad before...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 09:37 PM~4543412
> *I don't have a hydro car yet, but I'm building one. I'm new to this stuff and think that the regal is really cool. My car is longer so I think with enough lead it will be higher than the regal. I've been reading LIL for a few months now and I think I've learned it all. So do you want to have a hop off their guy. Right now I have golf car with bags you can hop against. Until next time mister........ bumpers up and lead down!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

bet you cant spend a sunday afternoon waxing that car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ah what the hell,its a circus car,even if its not th ebest looking its still pretty cool to bring it out clown for a while and put it back on the trailer.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 4 2006, 10:08 PM~4550693
> *ah what the hell,its a circus car,even if its not th ebest looking its still pretty cool to bring it out clown for a while and put it back on the trailer.
> *


not saying your wrong. BUT you cant even clown for a while cuz when it gets stuck then wut have to keep pulling it down while the other guy with a street car is still going and going and going and well u get it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 4 2006, 05:00 PM~4546328
> *very true...i like cars that look good and hop to...and i know hopping really wares on a car.....but theres no need to come on here and act you like you got something new and run your mouth about it.....atleast post pics of the car in the daylight and with it clean.....
> *


Like i said i wasn't talkin shit but it just seems like midwest peeps talk alot about cars that stick while out on the west they do whatever and you just hopp agaist cars like yours.It's all in fun but i hate it when poeple say it's shit just another circus hopper,a show car guy could say that about all of us with just street cars.It's all about low-lows and hoppin so it all helps the sport.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats true bro.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 5 2006, 12:00 AM~4551236
> *Like i said i wasn't talkin shit but it just seems like midwest peeps talk alot about cars that stick while out on the west they do whatever and you just hopp agaist cars like yours.It's all in fun but i hate it when poeple say it's shit just another circus hopper,a show car guy could say that about all of us with just street cars.It's all about low-lows and hoppin so it all helps the sport.
> *


ya i didnt take it as shit talkin...i know what you mean....just not a fan of circus cars....i like hoppers like yours and others in this state who shall remain nameless  :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Dec 31 2005, 11:31 PM~4523710
> *i gonna have to bring out the 160 inches plus this year maybe???
> *


yeah where you been the last few summers


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

just to clear a few things up the pictures i posted were of a hop that i did when the car was just finished. after that hop i dropped it off at the paint shop to get painted and ordered some 14" rims cuz i was hopping on 13"s. next month the a arms and rear end are going to get chromed and driveline done. shit im a baller on a budget. cant get everything done at once.but in the meantime if someone wants to hop then lets do the damn thing, ill just have to take it out of the paint real quick and hop!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 5 2006, 09:18 PM~4557831
> *just to clear a few things up the pictures i posted were of a hop that i did when the car was just finished. after that hop i dropped it off at the paint shop to get painted and ordered some 14" rims cuz i was hopping on 13"s. next month the a arms and rear end are going to get chromed and driveline done. shit im a baller on a budget. cant get everything done at once.but in the meantime if someone wants to hop then lets do the damn thing, ill just have to take it out of the paint real quick and hop!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK WHAT WE SAY........... RUN IT BRO!!! I would drive that mother around all day hittin' switches until it got impounded............ I would paint it and knock the fuckin bumper off that beotch!!!


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

shit the bumper fell off a few times. i want to hop it lokkin pretty


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 5 2006, 10:06 PM~4558070
> *shit the bumper fell off a few times. i want to hop it lokkin pretty
> *


IS IT GOING TO BE IN THE NEXT TRUUCHA(VOL.22) VIDEO?? :biggrin:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

are you in the car club that has 1 piston pump and everybody takes turns using it? :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Jan 8 2006, 12:49 PM~4573174
> *are you in the car club that has 1 piston pump and everybody takes turns using it?  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Jan 8 2006, 02:49 PM~4573174
> *are you in the car club that has 1 piston pump and everybody takes turns using it?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 3 2006, 11:36 PM~4544231
> *No it makes much more sence to put a shit load of money into a car and then tear it up,anyone doing over 70 is going to have problems i don't care how good the frame is or who did it,thats a fact bro not talkin shit but i'm so sick of all the cry baby it sticks,it's circus.Go to the majestics new years post and look at all the cars thats stick and that don't look that good or hell just watch the new truucha.Those aren't there daily drivers there for one thing to hopp.I like super clean cars that hopp around 50-60 myself but if everyone was doing that it would be boring.Look at how long you have had your ride and it still isn't a real show car,these guys build these cars hopp them for a while and when there tore up they build another one.And one last thing they hopp there shit all the time out there like 3 or more times a week no one in the midwest hopps there shit like that.
> *




will see this summer


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Jan 8 2006, 11:49 AM~4573174
> *are you in the car club that has 1 piston pump and everybody takes turns using it?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ah shit haha :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

im in the Las Vegas C.C


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Jan 8 2006, 12:49 PM~4573174
> *are you in the car club that has 1 piston pump and everybody takes turns using it?  :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: IF YOU TALKING TO ME HOMIE IT'S A NOPE BECUSE I DON'T EVEN HAVE MY SHIT YET


----------



## on_tha_bumper_ (Jan 14, 2006)

* :biggrin: :cheesy: yo what up i am bringin a single pump radical in about two months so no need to talk any shit, but tha regal is on fire so watch what u say he is doin major #'s so either pull up or shut up...bring tha noise we are ready.......las vegas cc :biggrin:*


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

every one was talking shit about how my car looked. but like i said i was getting it painted and new rims. so here is the new look for the new year. so pull up or shut up!!!!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 9 2006, 12:46 PM~4579047
> *[/size][/color]
> 
> will see this summer
> *


oh yeah, its time for the MIDWEST to shine.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 14 2006, 08:49 PM~4621813
> *
> every one was talking shit about how my car looked. but like i said i was getting it painted and new rims. so here is the new look for the new year. so pull up or shut up!!!!!!
> *



so whats next a drivershaft or maybe a bumper???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 14 2006, 07:49 PM~4621813
> *
> every one was talking shit about how my car looked. but like i said i was getting it painted and new rims. so here is the new look for the new year. so pull up or shut up!!!!!!
> *



CAN YOU POST UP SOME BETTER PICS OF THEM PUMPS UNDER YOU HEADER PANEL


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 14 2006, 08:49 PM~4621813
> *
> every one was talking shit about how my car looked. but like i said i was getting it painted and new rims. so here is the new look for the new year. so pull up or shut up!!!!!!
> *




COOL CAR HOMIE! FUCK THESE HATERS!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 9 2006, 06:46 PM~4579047
> *[/size][/color]
> 
> will see this summer
> *


I'll see what it's fact no one out here hopps every week thats a fact.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2006, 05:28 AM~4624275
> *so whats next a drivershaft or maybe a bumper???
> *


some air for those tires would be nice too


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

i aint hatin but a real true lowrider has front and rear bumpers,
whether its in primer or paint.

but looks good in the air!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam paintjob did a big difrence looks good homie keep swangin that shit bumper or no bumper :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jan 15 2006, 03:44 PM~4626505
> *i aint hatin but a real true lowrider has front and rear bumpers,
> whether its in primer or paint.
> 
> ...


it doesnt have either that looks like some midwest trucha bullshit


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 15 2006, 05:02 PM~4627087
> *it doesnt have either that looks like some midwest trucha bullshit
> *


go play with some toy cars


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 15 2006, 05:02 PM~4627087
> *it doesnt have either that looks like some midwest trucha bullshit
> *


im sure your pos truck gets up huh?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 15 2006, 05:31 PM~4627270
> *im sure your pos truck gets up huh?
> *


jumping off speedbumps most definetly and with the bumper attached


----------



## on_tha_bumper_ (Jan 14, 2006)

[FONT=[FONT=Impact]* :biggrin: las vegas cc at it again throwin up tha #'s*


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

fuck bumpers you do that shit bro :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 15 2006, 06:12 PM~4627510
> *jumping off speedbumps most definetly and with the bumper attached
> *


you should go jump it off a cliff,with you inside


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

buick1984regal


damn your shit looks fuckin clean now thats its painted in all I just wanted to know are you runing a piston pump


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

im not running a piston pump. just two pumps built right under the hood, 16 batts and a pump in the trunk.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2006, 06:28 AM~4624468
> *CAN YOU POST UP SOME BETTER PICS OF THEM PUMPS UNDER YOU HEADER PANEL
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 21 2006, 09:45 PM~4676773
> *im not running a piston pump. just two pumps built right under the hood, 16 batts and a pump in the trunk.
> *


Copy cat. :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

IM WATCHIN :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 21 2006, 09:08 PM~4676885
> *Copy cat. :biggrin:
> *


wasnt there a big body in the nw with that style setup? dunno.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 21 2006, 08:45 PM~4676773
> *im not running a piston pump. just two pumps built right under the hood, 16 batts and a pump in the trunk.
> *


IIGHT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

pics are not the best ill try to take better ones


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 22 2006, 09:12 AM~4679392
> *pics are not the best ill try to take better ones
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Jan 22 2006, 09:12 AM~4679392
> *pics are not the best ill try to take better ones
> *


YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF OUT SIDE OF THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2006, 09:40 AM~4679187
> *wasnt there a big body in the nw with that style setup? dunno.
> *


Yes it was built about 4 years ago. Lowcos Customs.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

that pump looks back doored :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 31 2005, 07:32 PM~4524092
> *what it do HONKIEE MOFO
> *


 :0


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks great. Hope to see it in person.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

You popped a tire


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Jan 8 2006, 01:49 PM~4573174
> *are you in the car club that has 1 piston pump and everybody takes turns using it?  :dunno:
> *



we got the same shit around here.lol


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Hope U aint talkin about us.. I dont share..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

well its nice to see your still watching

i think this needs to be read


JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVENT SEEN IT DONT MEAN IT DONT EXIST


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 25 2006, 02:30 PM~4702804
> *well its nice to see your still watching
> 
> i think this needs to be read
> ...


I'm ready right now :0 not right right now but you know what I mean..


----------



## on_tha_bumper_ (Jan 14, 2006)

so who goin to pull up to tha regal.......a when is king of tha streets in vegas ......
las vegas cc


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 25 2006, 02:30 PM~4702804
> *well its nice to see your still watching
> 
> i think this needs to be read
> ...




:0


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 25 2006, 02:47 PM~4702889
> *I'm ready right now :0 not right right now but you know what I mean..
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 22 2006, 02:08 PM~4680885
> *Yes it was built about 4 years ago. Lowcos Customs.
> *


thats what i thought


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

YO SERG......BETTER WATCH OUT,I'M BUILDIN SOMETHIN NEW HOMIE!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

oh shit


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2006, 01:38 AM~4740492
> *YO SERG......BETTER WATCH OUT,I'M BUILDIN SOMETHIN NEW HOMIE!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


what might you be building ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

ALL NEW FOR 06' TOOO HOMIE, AND THAT INCLUDES YOU????? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HAD TO FIX SOME STREES PIONTS....SHE'S BEEN OUT FOR 8 YEARS PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR VEGAS :0


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Can you please answer these questions. I'm very intrigued :0


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

i dont have piston pumps because since the pumps are up fron the oil dosent have to travel 15 feet. i put 14s on cuz everytime i hop i bent the 13. the 14s have more tire. i cant three wheel cuz of the stiff suspension its not a 4 link. and for your last question its not led its the frame. but the car does have 35" of 2x2 solid :biggrin: but im gonna take it all out cuz i want it to come back down


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

35 feet of 2x2 SOLID holly shit bro what were you thinking :scrutinize:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 1 2006, 07:32 PM~4753789
> *35 feet of 2x2 SOLID holly shit bro what were you thinking :scrutinize:
> *


uhm...i think he meant 35 inches :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

just got done canding the frame.....may not do a 85'' ,but will look damn,good doin' 70+ :0


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Damm ron you get on this mutha in some crazy hours. Are you on crackhead time :0 :biggrin: Frame looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2006, 04:25 AM~4756575
> *just got done canding the frame.....may not do a 85'' ,but will look damn,good doin' 70+ :0
> *


BRAAAAANNNNDDDDD NEEEEWWWWW *****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 2 2006, 01:32 PM~4758423
> *BRAAAAANNNNDDDDD NEEEEWWWWW *****!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S SOME MORE CRACK HOUR PICS......TRY'IN TO GET IT DONE FOR THIS WEEKEND......JUST SPRAYED TINTED BEDLINER UNDERNEATH....AND I'M AS HIGH AS A KIT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HEY JIMMY IN THE LAST PIC. YOU CAN SEE YOUR BEATER......

STARTIN TO HANG THE REAR AXLE :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

haha i was just about to ask if you cover my shit


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ITS LOOKING GOOD RON CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE IN AFEW WEEKS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 2 2006, 09:23 PM~4763561
> *haha i was just about to ask if you cover my shit
> *


You will see the fee for the new PATTERNS on you car on your bill LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2006, 11:37 PM~4763674
> *You will see the fee for the new PATTERNS on you car on your bill LOL
> *


HERE ,I'LL GO GET THE PIC OF THEM ........HOLD ON


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Ron is a custom painter now :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

those the same size trailing arms i got?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HER ARE SOME OF THE LATEST WORK FROM OUR IN SHOP MURALIST.......SHE KNOWS ALOT ABOUT FINE ASS PUSSY.....


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

its looking good ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE SHE IS GETTIN FREAKY :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ohhhh boy :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

is it gonna be ready for this weekend, its king of the streets this sunday right


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

TRICKSEY HERE KITTY KITTY :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

im sure it will be washed and waxed before i pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TRIED TO GET HER TO DO AN INTERVIEW FOR ALL YOU L.I.L'ERS BUT COULD GET A RESPONSE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

im surprised she aint sleepin in my car??? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SHE ALSO DOES FREE LANCE STUNT DOUBLING FOR MOVIES :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE WHAT SHE HAD TO SAY......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WASNT THAT CAT PREGNAT FROM CRAIG? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

NAW....JUST FAT FROM HUFFIN' PAINT AND BEING LAZY.....AND NOT ANSWERING PHONE CALLS OR DOING INVOICES


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES A SHOT OF HER PEOPLE SURFIN' :0 THIS WAS BEFORE SHE WAS OF AGE :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

HOW MUCH THAT CAT CHARGE TO SNEEK ME A SQEARE OUT DA BACK DOOR :0 

K.O.S THIS WEEKEND YOU GOT TO POST THIS SHIT UP FOR ME :dunno: 
CARS APART RIGHT NOW CLEANIN IT UP A LITTLE..I HAVE TO PASS ON THIS ONE..
TRING TO GET IT READY FOR PHEONIX.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 3 2006, 12:16 AM~4764142
> *NAW....JUST FAT FROM HUFFIN' PAINT AND BEING LAZY.....AND NOT ANSWERING PHONE CALLS OR DOING INVOICES
> *


 damn,,,,,,,, lol. all mine does is lay around and watch truucha's all day or sleep..


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

i think it time to take a new one off the shelve and open it.........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THIS CAT FEEDS ITSELF IT'S OWN WATER, LITERALLY, IT PULLS THE LEVER ON THE WATER DISPENSER AND CATCHES IT AS IT FALLS :0


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now that is some cute pix,all mine does is lay around and at night uses my head as a raceway.damn night hyper thing,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SHOP PUSSY........ :biggrin: ....ALL MOST GOT IT DONE, READY FOR THE NEXT KING OF THE STREETS........ :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SHOP PUSSY........ :biggrin: ....ALL MOST GOT IT DONE, READY FOR THE NEXT KING OF THE STREETS........ :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2006, 05:11 AM~4780246
> *
> *


Man that things is looking GOOD


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

looking good, whats next mine?? i wish i would have seen the rear end pics before i had you chrome my backin plates and drums your looks sweet ohwell im sure the chrome will look good too :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt. 
hope to see mine lookin like yours soon there ron...


----------

